# P & P Charity Shoot



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I would like to extend a great thank you to Ted and his staff for hosting the best tournament by far.
The course was fantastic and the food excellent as always.
A special thanks to all who attended and supported a great cause.
Take care everyone and see you all again soon.


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

This was my first time at this shoot and I had a fantastic weekend. The course was fun and challenging, I met some really great people, the food was good, and all in all I'd have to say it's the best shoot I've ever been to. Thanks to Crazymoose for inviting me and taking me with him, thanks to Ted for such an awesome event, and thanks to all of the great people I met for making me feel so welcome. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted,

Thank you once again for hosting another fantastic shoot. The course, food, bonfire (smooth tequila included) were all great as always. Your team did an outstanding job as well. The prize table was once again amazing and a big thank you needs to go out to all of their great generosity and support for the donations.
You efforts and hard work in putting together and hosting this annual event are not only appreciated by those who benefit from the charity event, but those in the 3D community who attend and make this tournament such a wonderful event.
Great job once again and we are looking forward to many more P&P tournaments in the future.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Definitely one of the best shoots I've been to. Challenging course, great food and lots of great prizes. Got to make some new friends, put some names to faces and catch up with some old friends.
Thanks to Ted and all the sponsors that made this event possible.

Easton enjoyed himself too!


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Ted and Crew
great shoot as always, thx
see you in 2017 ?????

Rick


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

reroth said:


> Ted and Crew
> great shoot as always, thx
> see you in 2017 ?????
> 
> Rick


Hoping for earlier ,to find someone who will take care a 2016 series and continue the tradition.My first time was there and i really enjoy that. thank you Ted.

Bela


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Great shoot as usuall
Course beat me up 
Maybe it was the pints not sure 

Hats off to the organizers always one of the best ran shoots around

Dean Andy Ryan and I had a blast 
Three targets to go &#55357;&#56878;!!! 

Great shooting to Dave and the rest of the gang who shot the money class 
Can't wait for 2017

Tink


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Had an amazing time. Course was great and my daughter had a blast at her first real 3D shoot. thanks Ted you did a fantastic job


----------



## Wally24 (Jul 8, 2010)

All the great things I heard about this shoot from past years, I wasn't disappointed this year! Great course, great people, and had an amazing time! Well done Ted and crew, you have definitely hit a home run with this event! Hope to see you all again in 2017! 
Thanks to Andy, Dean, and Tinker for letting me tag along, it was Awesome! Cheers!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres a few pics


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just a few more


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

now there`s some happy people


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Nance in camo my girlfriend who keeps me under control.. and Cheryl steve burles better half who was a great help this weekend thanks ladies.. also corey and megan my daughter and Cheryl schnider as well.. these people ran a tight organized ship.. kudos ladies


----------

